# Tue or Wed next week



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am looking at going out either tuesday or wednesday next week. 3 tanks. Let me know if you can go. Spit costs. Around $35-$40 depending on how far we go out.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Jon,

I can't do Saturday with ya, but I might be able to doTuesday or Wednesday.

Let's watch the weather, and go from there.

Felix


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (4/15/2010)*Hey Jon,
> 
> I can't do Saturday with ya, but I might be able to doTuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> ...


The long range forecast has it laying down good for those days. We'll keep an eye on the weather. But I plan to go if the weather is doable.


----------

